# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  کتاب آموزش ساخت گیم

## Asad.Safari

با سلام
آیا در بازار کتابی برای آموزش ساخت گیم
از مبتدی تا پیشرفته هست؟






با تشکر :flower:

----------


## Delphi KDE

برای شروع پیشنهاد میکنم یک سری به بخش کتابخانه همین سایت بزن یک کتاب در مورد OpenGL است که جناب وحید نصیری زحمت نوشتن اونو کشیدند البته نسخه چاپی اون هم در بازار گیر میاد 
کد های این کتاب با زبان دلفی نوشته شده

----------


## takavar

جنبه برنامه نویسی ، یا هنریش ، یا موسیقیش ، یا طراحیش ، یا داستان نویسی یا ؟؟؟؟


 :گیج:

----------


## Asad.Safari

من یه چیزی می خام که منو درباره ساخت بازی روشن کنه!!!

من درمورد ساخت بازی کلا صفر هستم وچیزی نمی دونم!!!

 :thnx:

----------


## A.H.CJ

ببخشید این بخش کتابخانه کجاست؟؟

----------


## مهندس

> ببخشید این بخش کتابخانه کجاست؟؟


سلام

*در پایین صفحه سایت سمت چپ bookmark  های شخصی* و 
یا این لینک : http://www.barnamenevis.org/dload.php    :موفق:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

اما مثل اینکه یه چند مدتیه خرابه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asad.Safari

[


> quote]Either you are not allowed to view any category, or there is no category in the database


فکر کنم دیتابیس ایراد پیدا کرده است!!!!!

و این رو باید مستر کرامتی زحمتشو بکشن وحل کنند!!!


 :موفق:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بله درسته

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

یه کتاب هم از داریوش فرسایی توی بازار هست که با تکنولوژی DirectX و زبان ++C  کار شده
ترجمش  افتضاحه

ولی در کل یه چیزایی دستگیرت میشه.

کتاب OpenGL وحید نصیری فکر می کنم توی سایت خودش باشه(اگر اشتباه نکنم)

----------


## h.r.m

تکنولوژیه direct X  نه اکتیو ایکس !
کتاب بدی نیست!
من مطالعه کردم و با کمکش یه گیم کوچیک ساختم.
خیلی جالب بود. البته نسخه دوم کتاب چاپ نشد!!!!
فکر نمیکنم  openGl به درد بازی ساختن بخوره!

----------


## gbg

openGl زندگیه
مورفیت هم بدک نیست برای دلفی هستش

----------


## ebnsina

یک کتاب زبان اصلی ! English هم توی بازار برای DirectX 8 امده که دیگه مشکل ترجمه های بازاری هم نداره وخیلی هم قوی .
 :wink:

----------


## h.r.m

تا اونجا که من اطلاع دارم openGl یه تکنولوپیه قدیمیه
دایرکت ایکس مخصوص تولید بازی کامپیوتریه نه openGl 
من یه مقدار کار کردم. 
openGl شاید به درد کارهای دیگه بخوره اما برای استفاده از شتاب دهنده های سخت افزاری فقط باید از دایرکت ایکس استفاده بشه.
(این تریپ شتاب دهنده رو رفتم که یه افه گذاشته باشم !!! یعنی کار کردم!)

----------

